# New forum member



## rabbit (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello. I am new to this forum. I currently study ATA Songahm TKD. I am a 1st degree black belt and plan on becoming an instructor. I am Male and 21 years old. Any ATA member out there?

Rabbit


----------



## mantis (Jun 5, 2006)

no not really
we dont have much TKD people here.. sorry

jk, you will bump into TKD practitioners everywhere on MT, which by itself makes MT a great experience.

Welcome to MT and enjoy posting


----------



## matt.m (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome  and happy posting, rabbit!  There are quite a few (including myself) that practices Tae Kwon Do.  Although I'm not ATA, there are a few of those as well that will be more than happy to talk as well.


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 5, 2006)

welcome


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2006)

What is this TDK you speak of ??? 

Welcome, to MT

Serioulsy, I use to do TDK way back...now that I think about it...before you were probaly born......... damn I'm old...


----------



## tkd_jen (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Rabbit!! Just 1 or 2 TKD practitioners here! HaHa! Enjoy your stay, this is a great group here!


----------



## green meanie (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to Mt, rabbit! Don't mind the insect, he's one o' those "other" guys.  There are a few ATA folks around, but we pretty much all share regardless.

Oh and, I was only kiddin' about the insect. He's a very cool and knowledgable dude.  

Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Rabbit and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  And yes, we have a few TKD practioners floating around; you already bumped into at least a couple on this thread.  

I used to practice TKD during my teen years, which was MANY moons ago...


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey there and welcome.  I too am an ATA black belt, but my primary study has always been Karate.  I started TKD to deveolp my kicks while I was in Alabama.  Looking forward to gooing back there this winter and working on my Songahm 2nd Degree.

Enjoy and happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome - another TKD'er!!!!  I started in the ITF, and still do ITF-style TKD using Gen. Choi's Encyclopedia, but our association is not currently part of an international association.  There's lots of TKD people here - enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcme I'm not ATA but I do ITF and Kukkiwon and WTF so lets talk.
Terry


----------



## Henderson (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Rabbit!

Respects,

Frank (not TKD)


----------



## MJS (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay!! 

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 6, 2006)

rabbit said:
			
		

> Hello. I am new to this forum. I currently study ATA Songahm TKD. I am a 1st degree black belt and plan on becoming an instructor. I am Male and 21 years old. Any ATA member out there?
> 
> Rabbit



Welcome, Rabbit!  :wavey:  Looking forward to more posts from you!  Care to explain why you chose your username?  Just curious....

- Ceicei


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey,  Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 6, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT.  Happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT 

~Tess


----------



## Kreth (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, rabbit.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Rabbit!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MT!
Good luck on becoming an instructor.


----------

